# Sorry I will be gone for a while.



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Sorry I am going to be gone for a while school just started and I am in 8th grade now so that means more homework. I am in honors class again this year so that means regents this year as well so I will not be active. I regard you all as my interwebs family so be safe!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha I'm in 8th also. Yay for homework. We have the horriblest teacher for La. hes teaching us at college level. grr.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

good luck kid...study hard..strive for excellence..it will pay off in the future..stop in every now and then so i can have somebody else besides betta boy to harass.....

z d..............learn how to spell and use correct wording....."horriblest".....Oh My God!!!!!!
and this is our future.......take me now god..........................................................

the very best of luck to both of you...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

lohachata said:


> good luck kid...study hard..strive for excellence..it will pay off in the future..stop in every now and then so i can have somebody else besides betta boy to harass.....
> 
> z d..............learn how to spell and use correct wording....."horriblest".....Oh My God!!!!!!
> and this is our future.......take me now god..........................................................
> ...


horriblest is improper english.worst is proper


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> good luck kid...study hard..strive for excellence..it will pay off in the future..stop in every now and then so i can have somebody else besides betta boy to harass.....
> 
> z d..............learn how to spell and use correct wording....."horriblest".....Oh My God!!!!!!
> and this is our future.......take me now god..........................................................
> ...


Sorry. Was typing quick so I could leave  Trust me I know how to spell. I didn't see my mistake. Hahha


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good luck you two! Hopefully your teachers don't just hand out homework, but actually care about what you teach. This is easy for science teachers, but a good math/language arts is hard to find. Good luck you two!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

sounds harder than 7th grade...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Good luck you two! Hopefully your teachers don't just hand out homework, but actually care about what you teach. This is easy for science teachers, but a good math/language arts is hard to find. Good luck you two!


Thanks. One of our teachers is crap. Hes so vague about everything. And his teaching methods are weird and not good for us. Its crap. They'll see our grades in his class and fire him . I'm scared to know what mine is, but I've done everything I'm supposed to...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Schools are so dumb. This year (high school) the whole school staff decided that kids aren't doing their homework and it needs to be fixed so guess what they did? They made all homework formative!!! That means no points! And so our grades now are based on a few improperly worded tests and projects graded by biased teachers. AARGGG


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

iheartfish:) said:


> Schools are so dumb. This year (high school) the whole school staff decided that kids aren't doing their homework and it needs to be fixed so guess what they did? They made all homework formative!!! That means no points! And so our grades now are based on a few improperly worded tests and projects graded by biased teachers. AARGGG


I feel your pain. :|


----------

